# Cotic Roadrat



## Matty (27 Aug 2009)

Does anyone have one? If so, I'd like your views please. From my 'extensive' research it seems to be the optimum commuting machine. Fancy a long flat bar with discs, although the gearing looks a little short (45 x 16/18).

Here's hoping for lots of positives, or I'll need further 'extensive' research!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2009)

Lovely looking bikes them - tdr1nka of this very forum had one till some low-life scum sucking SOB nicked it.

Ask him, I think he really liked it.


----------



## RedBike (27 Aug 2009)

I went to test ride one a while ago. I found it rather heavy but I was impressed enough to want one. I wanted the short drop bar bike in medium which just happened to be out of stock at the time. 
When it came back into stock it had changed colour and I wasn't overly sure about the brown. 

While I was trying to decided between the Cotic and the new white Pompino I dropped upon a Ridgeback solo world. Not quite what I was after but so cheap (£230) I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## longers (27 Aug 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ask him, I think he really liked it.



I think that might be a bit of an understatement.


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Aug 2009)

My Roadrat


----------



## Matty (29 Aug 2009)

Thanks all. Surprised by your 'heavy' comment Redbike. Nice one betty, looks a bit off road to me ...... I'm thinking skinny tyres, boring mudguards and speed .....


----------



## RedBike (30 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the weight. My Ridgeback is even heavier. 

Disc brakes, steel frame, wider tyres etc all add extra weight so it's never going to be a superlight fixie.


----------



## koks (17 Sep 2009)

just got the frame so time to build it


----------



## Matty (18 Sep 2009)

<---------- jealous.

still waiting for for poxy employer to release details of the scheme. cotic apparently have new stock due in Oct, black is back again too. 

will be getting one, not sure on what colour though..........


----------



## Matty (15 Dec 2009)

I'm still waiting for my Roadrat..........................grrr.

Cotic customer service is shocking. Hope the bike is worth it.


----------



## Matty (26 Dec 2009)

Happy Christmas to me. The Roadrat is here. Damn nice, although not had a go yet - too much snow!!


----------



## Radius (26 Dec 2009)

Nice one  Quite like the idea of a fixed gear bike with a front disc brake...but I don't think i use (or have it attached) the front brake enough to warrant the cost of a decent one...


----------



## Matty (27 Dec 2009)

It is configured as a single speed. No doubt I could easily change to fixed, but I reckon for daily commuting the ability to freewheel is useful.


----------



## Radius (27 Dec 2009)

Go fixed, you'll never go back...


----------



## Matty (29 Dec 2009)

Radius said:


> Go fixed, you'll never go back...



Do fancy one, but not for everyday commuting. Too many unpredictable moments on a daily commute. I can stop much quicker with my disc brakes! And bunny hop and wild speedway style skids on ice etc..


----------



## hubgearfreak (29 Dec 2009)

Radius said:


> Go fixed, you'll never go back...



i did


----------



## MacB (29 Dec 2009)

Radius said:


> Go fixed, you'll never go back...



yeah..............like go clipless you'll never go back and go to drop bars and you'll never go back. It starts to get like reading, US influenced, 'cool' webspeak, 'Dude this is the fastest/lightest/bestist ever'. 'Man this is unf*ckingbelievable, it's sick'..........and so on, I can't do it very well as my grammar and punctuation are above the required standard

How about, try fixed and you may like it or you may not


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> It starts to get like reading, US influenced, 'cool' webspeak, 'Dude this is the fastest/lightest/bestist ever'. 'Man this is unf*ckingbelievable, it's sick'..........and so on, I can't do it very well as my grammar and punctuation are above the required standard



You sho is one lame ass mofo MacB


----------



## MacB (29 Dec 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You sho is one lame ass mofo MacB



Nah, you must be behind the times as well 3BM coz I can understand what you typed, though the sentiment is accurate


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

I got my cat fixed. They never came back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> Nah, you must be behind the times as well 3BM coz I can understand what you typed, though the sentiment is accurate



Curse that Vanilla Ice! 
I'll never listen to him again and I thought he was a homie...


----------

